# youtube



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I knew but don't remember how can I embed a youtube page here...Be so kind to explain me again.

Thank you

Martin


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Hit the go advanced button beneath the text field and you'll get an extra bar of options including a youtube-ify button. Alternatively, you could just put in the simple tags around the link yourself.


```
[MEDIA=youtube]6KsFzNhn9SY[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG...middle school band!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Wow!*

I'm laughing so loud...I'm diying!

LOL

:lol::trp:

Martin

P.S. Thanks for the hint, it worked.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Wait a tick.

PDQ... Strauss??


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Classic - good music too.
[YT]http://embed.break.com/MTk2MDQ4OQ==[/YT]
EDIT :Won't work for me! But this isn't youtube I guess.
http://embed.break.com/MTk2MDQ4OQ==


----------

